# ESC voltage regulators?



## Keith65 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello. I am getting back into r/c with my son after taking a 11 year break. All my equipment is based on nicad and nimh voltage drops. I have LRP V6 digital and Tekin G12 ESC. Is there an adapter to put inline with the esc that will allow my old esc's to work with lipo batteries? I understand the voltage low point for the batteries is much higher than that of old. I am trying to get back in without having to purchase all new electronics and batteries and motors all at one time. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## tkschief (Jun 14, 2010)

go to hobby partz and get ez run motor and esc very cheap. we run them with no trouble.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

He was asking about a voltage cut-off, not new ESC. Novak makes what you are looking for. You can get it from Tower or another hobby store.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBKUD&P=7


----------



## Keith65 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I think that is what I'm looking for. Getting batteries and a charger is enough all at once these days (x2 trucks). This seems to be a medium point to get my feet wet in the hobby again.

Keith.


----------

